# Nubian doeling with no rectum!



## kerrihornenc (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all!  I have a 4 week old purebred Nubian doeling.  When she was born, she was a little smaller than her sister, but thrived despite it.  Has always been a little dirty in the behind area, but playful and has grown at the same rate as her sister.  Last Wed, I noticed the doe's milk was drying and that this baby had terrible diarrhea.  I gave her 2 doses of scour medication, cleaned her up and hoped she wouldn't die.  Today, she was constipated, so I went to administer an enema, and, well, couldn't.  Seems she defecates through the vulva!  After being totally taken aback, I sat down to watch and actually saw her have a mostly normal goat poop!  

So here is the emergency. 
The vet says she can open up an area for the rectim, or I should euthanize.  I'm compelled to let her live because currently, she's as normal as her sister.  What should I do?  I absolutely DO NOT want her to suffer...but she's a voracious eater, perky & playful...?  

help.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend breeding her with a defect like that. If you want to keep her around as a pet and pay to feed her, then I would see about the surgery for her. If you can't, I'd feed her out for butcher or just have the vet euthanize her.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 17, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend breeding her with a defect like that. If you want to keep her around as a pet and pay to feed her, then I would see about the surgery for her. If you can't, I'd feed her out for butcher or just have the vet euthanize her.


X2


----------



## kerrihornenc (Jun 17, 2012)

Breeding her isn't something I would consider, but I'm more concerned with the here & now..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a kid born with a urogenital anomaly and had to euthanize.  It was a tough call as she too was perky and behaved normally at birth, but our decision needed to be immediate since she was unable to urinate and our vet didn't think surgery was an option.  She was euthanized at around 48 hours old.  Ultimately it depends of what you expect of your herd (do your goals include productivity or are they just pets?) and what her prognosis is.  She obviously shouldn't be bred and will never be productive, but your vet may be able to patch her up well enough for her to live comfortably.  On my farm she would be euthanized.  Our herd is expected to be productive and even though they're treated much like pets the minute they become a money trap it stops being enjoyable.  Permanent pet homes for goats are few and far between and I personally wouldn't count on a "forever home" to come along.


----------



## kerrihornenc (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 17, 2012)

X2 on what N. Smithermond said.  We had a kid born w/ no rectum or tail this spring, and we opted to put her down.  
This is our business, and while we adore our goats and go the extra mile, I couldn't justify $$$ surgery for a 'pet'.

Here's the thread on our kid / situation, w/ pics.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15477


----------



## kerrihornenc (Jun 17, 2012)

We are going to see the large animal vet in the morning and I'll update with more info.  Thanks!


----------



## Godsgrl (Jun 17, 2012)

In one of the James Herriott books years ago, I remember a story similar to this. The vet was called out to check on a sow in a dimly lit barn. He went to take her temp, and couldn't locate the pig's anus. He brought the light closer, and determined the anus simply wasn't there. She had been defecating through her vagina all this time. The owners totally didn't believe the vet, as they had to clean out all the manure from the pen daily. She had a litter of piglets on her as well. Just an interesting side note to what you are going through. I hope you get good news from the vet tomorrow.


----------

